# Snickers, I will fix you.



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

aww what a cute pony, I love that picture. Well done, it just goes to show if we dont give up on them, they wont give up on us.  And as you know we can not fix horses, they fix us


----------



## WithABitOfHope (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you, Speedy! He really is a phenomenal pony. He's never given up on me and I've never given up on him


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

What happend to the little girl that owned them in the begining?


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

aww that is the sweetest story, thank you soo much for sharing it made my day


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Awww. Thats a really sweet story. It just goes to show 'If there's a will, there's a way'. I am really proud that you did not give up on him and that you have made his life so much better!


----------



## Dressagelover2 (Aug 6, 2010)

aaw he's so cute


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

You should be proud of yourself. At just 13 years old, you are likely to be a really wonderful adult. I am a foster parent of teenagers and the kids (sorry, I am ancient compared to you) who are like you are what keeps me going. 

Huge Congrats to both you and Snickers. Wishing you both much success.


----------



## iloverascal777 (Sep 17, 2010)

This is such an amazing story! Snickers must be such a little warrior, and so are you  Every living creature deserves a second chance, and you were the one to give Snickers that. This has inspired me to try 10x harder at everything I do. Thank you for this.


----------

